# Scarlet badis Tankmates?



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I'm redoing my 5.5 gallon tank that has 2 badis in it. Right now there's just a colony of cherry shrimps with them. Any ideas on what would be reasonable to put in addition in this tank? I was thinking maybe 5 microrasboras... what do you guys think?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

snuffy,
5.5 gallons is a small space but not to hard to maintain.
with two badis and cherry shrimp i would say the tank might be fully stocked at this point. you could maye get away with 5 micros but thats up to you. 
just wondering but what are you feeding the badis? i am kinda interested in getting maybe a pair of them. i really like them


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

I was letting them eat my baby shrimps, since I had a ton of them in there before I sold a bunch to a lfs. Now I feed them frozen brimp shrimps =) Yeah Scarlet Badis are hoOoOot!


----------

